# I suck at computers, please help this old man figure this out?



## Avacado

You aren't old. I used to have issues like that with the blizzard launcher. Have you tried doing a fresh install?

Any WHEA errors in HWinfo64?
I would enable logging and see if it showed you what happened.


----------



## GanjaSMK

LOL old enough to remember building my first 286 out of two dead 286's... with the help of the smartest guy in class I knew  

I have not tried a fresh install, _yet. _

No WHEA errors. I'll have to enable logging. 

I see some weird effects of Radeon drivers (go figure eh), especially using DP cables. Seems upon resuming from sleep that something causes a little wonkiness - windows move around, second display takes longer to resume, etc. Currently on most recent drivers. Going to DDU and install WHQL from November and see if same issues persist. 

I'd even just be happy with everything at default throwing tons of over-voltage for stability - but even when I default settings in BIOS and run what is (overclocked by board mfgs) _considered stock on this i9; _it still seems to crash/lock up. Cleared CMOS three times already trying to go at least 7 days without a crash - no luck. I'm crying on the inside, my tears of disappointment abound.

Here I go with drivers... have to read up on DDU again been so long.


----------



## TwoCables

Do you restart Windows every day? Or do you try to go as long as possible without restarting?

Or maybe I should ask if you use Sleep instead of shutting down, but then I have to ask if you have Fast startup in Windows enabled because shutting down with Fast startup enabled is Hibernation, meaning Windows doesn't shut down nor does it actually start up. It just resumes from Hibernation.

What I'm getting at is, if you don't already, you should try to give Windows a proper restart every day.

If you're going to use DDU, then uninstall the GPU driver/software in Windows first, then restart into Safe Mode (use msconfig to make it easy), then use DDU in Safe Mode. Before restarting again, use msconfig to return to Normal startup then restart back to normal mode and install your driver.


----------



## o1dschoo1

GanjaSMK said:


> LOL old enough to remember building my first 286 out of two dead 286's... with the help of the smartest guy in class I knew
> 
> I have not tried a fresh install, _yet. _
> 
> No WHEA errors. I'll have to enable logging.
> 
> I see some weird effects of Radeon drivers (go figure eh), especially using DP cables. Seems upon resuming from sleep that something causes a little wonkiness - windows move around, second display takes longer to resume, etc. Currently on most recent drivers. Going to DDU and install WHQL from November and see if same issues persist.
> 
> I'd even just be happy with everything at default throwing tons of over-voltage for stability - but even when I default settings in BIOS and run what is (overclocked by board mfgs) _considered stock on this i9; _it still seems to crash/lock up. Cleared CMOS three times already trying to go at least 7 days without a crash - no luck. I'm crying on the inside, my tears of disappointment abound.
> 
> Here I go with drivers... have to read up on DDU again been so long.


Id toss a fresh install on it and just load drivers and whatever program your noticing issues on. Should narrow it down a good bit


----------



## GanjaSMK

TwoCables said:


> _snipped_


Solid advice - thanks for DDU regimen. Interesting tidbit about Windows. My typical usage scenario is to leave my computer on 24/7 and use as I please. I don't set it to hibernate/sleep - come to think of it I've never really used that feature even in Windows 7. Fast boot enabled in BIOS but I'll have to check if Windows fast startup is enabled. Should I disable both? 🤔



o1dschoo1 said:


> Id toss a fresh install on it and just load drivers and whatever program your noticing issues on. Should narrow it down a good bit


Windows fresh install is likely next if drivers don't fix anything.


----------



## GanjaSMK

And just to mention this PC sits behind an APC Backup Pro 1350 S. Dunno if that matters in the least. Anyone wondering _why _is because my regional area has severe high winds, ****ty power distribution, house kinda sucks from track build in early 2000's and frequent enough power outages - so I wanted to protect the new PC...


----------



## o1dschoo1

GanjaSMK said:


> And just to mention this PC sits behind an APC Backup Pro 1350 S. Dunno if that matters in the least. Anyone wondering _why _is because my regional area has severe high winds, ****ty power distribution, house kinda sucks from track build in early 2000's and frequent enough power outages - so I wanted to protect the new PC...


Cant say i blame you. Thats a next to buy on my list.


----------



## TwoCables

GanjaSMK said:


> Solid advice - thanks for DDU regimen. Interesting tidbit about Windows. My typical usage scenario is to leave my computer on 24/7 and use as I please. I don't set it to hibernate/sleep - come to think of it I've never really used that feature even in Windows 7. Fast boot enabled in BIOS but I'll have to check if Windows fast startup is enabled. Should I disable both? 🤔


Yeah, every computer large and small needs to be restarted regularly (including mobile phones, routers, modems, etc.)

The only benefit to disabling Fast startup in Windows is this: you get a *true* shut down of Windows when you choose Shut Down instead of going into Hibernation. So choosing Shut Down and then turning the computer back on is the same as choosing Restart. That is, Windows gets a proper restart.

I don't know what the fast boot does in your BIOS. I can only recommend you look at the manual.

So, restart your system regularly and you'll avoid problems like this. Keep your system freshly restarted every day. I even restart my iPhone every single day and guess what: I never have any problems with it. Ever. Not even tiny ones. Yet, other people have problems because they never restart their iPhone (see reddit... it's heart-breaking). I also restart my router/modem device regularly. I have my iPhone remind me to do it every 2 weeks. Restarting a computer regardless of what kind it is (PC, mac, or even just a router) helps avoid these kinds of problems that slowly develop over time when not restarting.

Yes, an argument could be made that having problems develop slowly over time when not restarting means the system isn't stable, but then that means my iPhone isn't stable, my modem/router device isn't stable, my parernts' iMac isn't stable, their iPads aren't stable, my mom's Apple Watch isn't stable, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. I have fixed hundreds of iPhone problems on reddit by just telling them to restart it.

So yeah, *restart regularly*. lol I'm laughing at how much effort I put into trying to make that point. I've been awake too long and so I rambled a bit.


----------



## UltraMega

Well, the guy who made the video you posted said replacing the PSU fixed it soo... might be a good place to start.

I assume you already covered the basics, check the thermals and such. A failing PSU is one of the few things that can sometimes be hard to diagnose. If the PSU is just starting to fail, the symptoms can seem fairly random.


----------



## GanjaSMK

TwoCables said:


> _snip_
> 
> So yeah, *restart regularly*. lol I'm laughing at how much effort I put into trying to make that point. I've been awake too long and so I rambled a bit.


All good, I like your point. I may not start/restart every day but I'll definitely take your advice on Fast startup. 

I mean, with all the crashing you could be sure I'm restarting at least every other day (lol)....


----------



## GanjaSMK

UltraMega said:


> Well, the guy who made the video you posted said replacing the PSU fixed it soo... might be a good place to start.


See - previous issues got me to replace the 850w PSU I originally bought. I'd be pretty bummed if _both _turned out bad but... I'm sincerely hoping this isn't a problem with a brand new Superflower (pretty highly rated, no?).


----------



## Avacado

GanjaSMK said:


> See - previous issues got me to replace the 850w PSU I originally bought. I'd be pretty bummed if _both _turned out bad but... I'm sincerely hoping this isn't a problem with a brand new Superflower (pretty highly rated, no?).


Doubtful. I have 3x1000w and 1x1600w Superflower with NO issues whatsoever.


----------



## TwoCables

GanjaSMK said:


> All good, I like your point. I may not start/restart every day but I'll definitely take your advice on Fast startup.
> 
> I mean, with all the crashing you could be sure I'm restarting at least every other day (lol)....


No that's not a proper restart.

Seriously, please just restart every day. I mean, choose "Restart" in Windows every day. Or, turn off Fast startup and just shut down every day, like when you go out for a while like to get groceries or something. Never think that Windows has been restarted because it locked up and you had to force the computer off and you got to watch Windows start up. Too many bad restarts like that *in a row* can kill your installation of Windows. That's why I have recommended hundreds of times on OCN to always always always give Windows a proper restart after every bad restart like that before you do anything else.


----------



## UltraMega

GanjaSMK said:


> See - previous issues got me to replace the 850w PSU I originally bought. I'd be pretty bummed if _both _turned out bad but... I'm sincerely hoping this isn't a problem with a brand new Superflower (pretty highly rated, no?).


Oh I see, I missed that part. So you have experienced this same issue on both PSUs then?


----------



## GanjaSMK

@UltraMega 

Previously I had instability which I had believed to be determined as 6800 issues; many MSI Trio users were facing same problems - black screens, green screens, weird DP issues. So we were given an BIOS update which eventually came live through their update software and that _seemed_ to fix issues. Now I've been getting the issue as in the video. No BSOD, no WHEA errors, nothing in event viewer except for the reporting on kernel losing power/restart - obviously from me restarting manually. 

I. Just. Want. This. Computer. To. Be. Stable. Overclocked. Or. Not.


----------



## TwoCables

GanjaSMK said:


> @UltraMega
> 
> Previously I had instability which I had believed to be determined as 6800 issues; many MSI Trio users were facing same problems - black screens, green screens, weird DP issues. So we were given an BIOS update which eventually came live through their update software and that _seemed_ to fix issues. Now I've been getting the issue as in the video. No BSOD, no WHEA errors, nothing in event viewer except for the reporting on kernel losing power/restart - obviously from me restarting manually.
> 
> I. Just. Want. This. Computer. To. Be. Stable. Overclocked. Or. Not.


So do I. So, restart it every day and then see how it goes. I'm not kidding. I'm speaking from experience.

If restarting every day doesn't keep problems from developing, then at least you'll have ruled something out.


----------



## UltraMega

GanjaSMK said:


> @UltraMega
> 
> Previously I had instability which I had believed to be determined as 6800 issues; many MSI Trio users were facing same problems - black screens, green screens, weird DP issues. So we were given an BIOS update which eventually came live through their update software and that _seemed_ to fix issues. Now I've been getting the issue as in the video. No BSOD, no WHEA errors, nothing in event viewer except for the reporting on kernel losing power/restart - obviously from me restarting manually.
> 
> I. Just. Want. This. Computer. To. Be. Stable. Overclocked. Or. Not.


What are ur GPU temps are under load? 

I assume you did not reuse any modular cables from one PSU with the other right? 

Is it just with blizzard games or any games? 

Sorry if you already answered some of this, I didn't read everything in the thread.


----------



## GanjaSMK

@TwoCables @Avacado 

I disabled fast startup and enabled logging HWiNFO. Going to waste away my day now with gaming and stress testing. 

What do you all say - should I reset default BIOS options and run auto everything in hopes that the board and CPU are non-culprits?


----------



## TwoCables

GanjaSMK said:


> @TwoCables @Avacado
> 
> I disabled fast startup and enabled logging HWiNFO. Going to waste away my day now with gaming and stress testing.
> 
> What do you all say - should I reset default BIOS options and run auto everything in hopes that the board and CPU are non-culprits?


So when was the last time you gave Windows a proper restart? Try that first and see how it goes.

While it's restarting, don't do anything that might generate any static electricity, especially if the computer is on the floor. I have to have my system on my floor and I have to have a vinyl chair mat. So yeah, I have carpet, but I have the system on top of cardboard to keep the metal of the chassis away from the carpet. Still, I know from experience that if I don't sit still while Windows is restarting, it can either lock up while restarting or I can end up with minor issues after the restart that result in having to restart yet again. That happened today, actually. So just sit still if you have a similar situation. The micro circuitry and other electronics are very sensitive to ESD. I once had a lock-up from moving around in my chair too much (getting up and sitting down too much combined with getting comfortable each time). I'm guessing it has polyester upholstery.

It's not as much of a problem in the summer, but with the extremely dry air in these Minnesota winters, I have to be very careful.


----------



## maltamonk

While you have decent weather...take the UPS out of the equation. I'd also try to run off the igpu and see if that is stable before adding back in the discrete. Keep an eye on temps. Make sure when you rerouted things nothing is causing a short somewhere.


----------



## GanjaSMK

UltraMega said:


> What are ur GPU temps are under load?
> 
> I assume you did not reuse any modular cables from one PSU with the other right?
> 
> Is it just with blizzard games or any games?
> 
> Sorry if you already answered some of this, I didn't read everything in the thread.


No all good I appreciate your help. GPU temps haven't been an issue; had previously set a fan curve to hover between 1500~2200RPM which kept the card well under throttle and temp limits, hotspot showed 80~83c max with that. However, Radeon drivers/settings seemed to do weird things with games. I would set globally but then randomly Radeon would seem to not 'keep' those settings - almost like it was overriding them at times. Too much going on (games/crashing). I mean I don't get it! Yesterday I was attempting to find a lower voltage for the CPU and ran OCCT + Timespy + browsing internet feeling like that would be a pretty good 'put computer to maximum load' use case and no crashes, no errors. I'm going crazy here. So back to default/Auto settings in BIOS I went. 

Could just be with Blizzard games - I can't say for 100% certainty but then again I have had CP2077 crash and Div2. Considering I can't rule out ANY of those games as being inherently 'stable' I just don't know... 

And on cables - the Superflower has proprietary cables (or at least I assume so, very diff than Corsair RM850x).


----------



## GanjaSMK

TwoCables said:


> _Snip_


Bout to restart now to see. PC on desk right next to me. While dry winter weather is a problem I always ground myself when displacing parts n stuff. I get that ESD can be a problem but I feel like current gen hardware is far less susceptible to ESD. I'm probably wrong there, but these days people seem to just toss anything around - carpet, tile, bench, wood - all with little or no issue. 

Then again... I did have this thing running on a circuit that did have a bad fan connected to it which caused some weird monitor flicker once when turning it on (both devices plugged to same outlet, PC was too but behind a surge protector previous to backup UPS) - and I promptly threw that fan out and replaced it with a USB fan (was a small fan on my desk I had used for years). I'm sure that could _potentially_ be a problem, but problems had persisted prior to that anyways, so.....

Kill me now...


----------



## TwoCables

GanjaSMK said:


> Bout to restart now to see. PC on desk right next to me. While dry winter weather is a problem I always ground myself when displacing parts n stuff. I get that ESD can be a problem but I feel like current gen hardware is far less susceptible to ESD. I'm probably wrong there, but these days people seem to just toss anything around - carpet, tile, bench, wood - all with little or no issue.
> 
> Then again... I did have this thing running on a circuit that did have a bad fan connected to it which caused some weird monitor flicker once when turning it on (both devices plugged to same outlet, PC was too but behind a surge protector previous to backup UPS) - and I promptly threw that fan out and replaced it with a USB fan (was a small fan on my desk I had used for years). I'm sure that could _potentially_ be a problem, but problems had persisted prior to that anyways, so.....
> 
> Kill me now...


When there's current running through a computer component, it's an entirely different situation. You would never want to be as careless with some computer part while it's all powered up.

Anyway, keep me updated via this thread. I have to go. I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## UltraMega

If you have some kind of electrical issue I would definitely not be the one to offer any help beyond just making sure your motherboard isn't touching your case.

The easiest place to start if you have not already, reset all ur bios settings to defaults and try that for a while. If that doesn't help, reformat windows. Doing both of those things would rule out a lot of potential issues.


----------



## GanjaSMK

UltraMega said:


> If you have some kind of electrical issue I would definitely not be the one to offer any help beyond just making sure your motherboard isn't touching your case.
> 
> The easiest place to start if you have not already, reset all ur bios settings to defaults and try that for a while. If that doesn't help, reformat windows. If neither of those things help then let us know.


Yup - that sounds about right for now. Basically I'm at this point: 

Still original Windows install; 
Just (literally a bit ago) reverted cleanly back to WHQL drivers (AMD November release);
All settings defaulted in BIOS with only changes being multi set to 48 (no turbo/speed shift) on auto voltage (HWiNFO showing 1.25~1.33 from min to max with average @ 1.266 vcore; VID on cores slightly higher)
RAM is set to kit specs; 
Turned off Fast startup and rebooted cleanly;

Wondering lastly if... Discord is the problem beyond all of this.


----------



## Shenhua

GanjaSMK said:


> G Skill Ripjaws V 3200/C14 @ stock settings but without XMP enable (14-14-14-34) 32GB / Dual Rank SS B-Die 16gbx2


You mean, manually set?


----------



## UltraMega

GanjaSMK said:


> Yup - that sounds about right for now. Basically I'm at this point:
> 
> Still original Windows install;
> Just (literally a bit ago) reverted cleanly back to WHQL drivers (AMD November release);
> All settings defaulted in BIOS with only changes being multi set to 48 (no turbo/speed shift) on auto voltage (HWiNFO showing 1.25~1.33 from min to max with average @ 1.266 vcore; VID on cores slightly higher)
> RAM is set to kit specs;
> Turned off Fast startup and rebooted cleanly;
> 
> Wondering lastly if... Discord is the problem beyond all of this.


What makes you think it could be discord? That would be an easy thing to test.

Download Windows 10 (microsoft.com) 

The windows media creation tool is so painless to use these days. I know it's a lot cooler to crap all over windows but personally as someone who must have installed windows XP at least 100 times, I love using the media creation tool.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Shenhua said:


> You mean, manually set?


Yes - manually set without expressly enabling XMP etc. Plugged in values and 1.35v voltage manually



UltraMega said:


> What makes you think it could be discord? That would be an easy thing to test.
> 
> Download Windows 10 (microsoft.com)
> 
> The windows media creation tool is so painless to use these days. I know it's a lot cooler to crap all over windows but personally as someone who must have installed windows XP at least 100 times, I love using the media creation tool.


Yup, I have a USB strictly for installing Windows. The only (non real issue) is having to reset the libraries to my data drive.


----------



## Shenhua

GanjaSMK said:


> Yes - manually set without expressly enabling XMP etc. Plugged in values and 1.35v voltage manually


Let them on 2133 default, and see if it does it again. I would bet my money on that.


----------



## GanjaSMK

That will be my next test, thanks much.


----------



## Martin v r

Intel i5 overclocking the 10600K.


Intel i5 overclocking the 10600K on a Z490 Motherboard. This is easy and illustrated overclocking guide for the i5 10600K using a mid-range MSI...




www.hisevilness.com


----------



## EastCoast

I'm not sure if I understand the video card you are using. You post a 6800 MSI Trio but the video shows a GTX 980.
Can you clarify?

Edit: It's only an example of what's happening I understand now.

Some Ideas.

1st
Grab a philpshead screwdriver and see if you can tighten down on the screws on the back of the video card. Be careful of the screw with the temper proof seal on it though. I'm not sure if you are in a region were that sticker doesn't apply.

2nd
If they are already tight and you are still within the warranty period. Setup an RMA. No point messing with it unless you can easily replace it 1st.

3rd
If you are not in such an area where a manufacture and cannot enforce "no tampering rule" then open up the video card and check the thermal pads. Any of them have deep cracks in them? Not on the vram IC/mosfet/vregs correctly? 

I give this advice because I helped a client with just that exact issue. Play a game and it black screens then buzzing in the audio speakers. Turns out that all 4 screws weren't tight for the vram IC heatsink. Required 1 full turn before I felt resistance. I tighten them down and bought some more thermal pads thinking I needed to return but the client states it's working just fine. And didn't need to replace the thermal pads.

At a guess, for some reason, the manufacture didn't tighten down the screws. With the oem thermal pads being sticking it held the heatsink together until it reached a certain number of thermal cycles were adhesion wasn't enough. 

I don't remember the exact temps of the vrams but they were higher then normal. Nothing extreme just high with 100% fan speed. That's what tipped me off to take the thing apart. Hmm, come to think of it he had the vram OC to it's max. That is what caused the issue to occur more frequently. He advised he had been doing it for the past month before the problem occurred.


----------



## ozlay

Some of the APC battery backups don't have voltage drop protection. So if you outlet drops below 110v to like 105v they cut power. Instead of running off the battery like you would think. I would make sure your pc is set to turn off on power failure.


----------



## GanjaSMK

ozlay said:


> Some of the APC battery backups don't have voltage drop protection. So if you outlet drops below 110v to like 105v they cut power. Instead of running off the battery like you would think. I would make sure your pc is set to turn off on power failure.


This is the model I've got.

I'm fairly sure it's supposed to kick to battery on this model. Any chance you might know outright? I'm looking at manual in a minute.


----------



## Happy Trails

Shenhua said:


> Let them on 2133 default, and see if it does it again. I would bet my money on that.


Hope you fix by now can be the frustrating for sure. Not like to restart windows here either let it go always until can not. Recently pc want install all those windows updates but pc not liking it. Went in the circle for awhile until disable xmp and then windows update ok. Lucky for me had lots of restore points. Now just have to remember turn xmp on again.

Have had shares of game problem and this pc about 7 months old now. For me find that it was windows10 doing this. Had to go in optimize it and pc been happy ever since. So many bad settings in windows10 including having xbox enable why I need that its silly.


----------



## OverTheBelow

Have you tried swapping your RAM to different slots/ruled out a RAM issue? After ruling out an instability and an unlikely power-draw problem, this would be the next port of call for me. Not sure if you've actually tried swapping to your other kit yet, though this seems like a good time. It definitely has characteristics of a RAM problem from my experience in the past.

Nice Logitech speakers btw. Loved my Z623 speakers back in the day.


----------



## o1dschoo1

OverTheBelow said:


> Have you tried swapping your RAM to different slots/ruled out a RAM issue? After ruling out an instability and an unlikely power-draw problem, this would be the next port of call for me. Not sure if you've actually tried swapping to your other kit yet, though this seems like a good time. It definitely has characteristics of a RAM problem from my experience in the past.
> 
> Nice Logitech speakers btw. Loved my Z623 speakers back in the day.


Good call i didnt even think of that one.


----------



## GanjaSMK

OverTheBelow said:


> Have you tried swapping your RAM to different slots/ruled out a RAM issue? After ruling out an instability and an unlikely power-draw problem, this would be the next port of call for me. Not sure if you've actually tried swapping to your other kit yet, though this seems like a good time. It definitely has characteristics of a RAM problem from my experience in the past.
> 
> Nice Logitech speakers btw. Loved my Z623 speakers back in the day.


Thanks - I haven't tried slots 1 & 3 as 2 & 4 are recommended. I'm not ruling out a RAM issue, but in the past my experience with faulty RAM or a bad stick did not produce these kinds of results. 

That's not me in the video (lol) but yeah I had some Logitech speakers just like everyone probably has at some point or another.  That video was simply for reference as it shows the exact same symptoms albeit on different hardware/setup. But for my speakers, if you are inclined to know  - still rocking some Klispch Pro Media 2.1!


----------



## EastCoast

Are you still experiencing the issue?


----------



## cloppy007

@GanjaSMK perhaps I'm late to the "party", but do you have these issues using the intel integrated GPU?


----------



## GanjaSMK

So far these pumped voltages seem to keep all stable. Fingers crossed. ;


----------



## warrax

Hello, I'm no expert, read only first post. (really don't have time to read it whole), just quick points:

In this case of random freezing, I first trying diagnoze, if it is doing only in one application, or in any 3d demanding application, or even CPU only benchmarks. If it crashes only in one 3d application, it can be driver issue, or you need patch to the game. Or it only make with one special driver/ card.
If it is crashing in all application, but only ,when there is demanding test, (so in idle, it can go for hours), that means, you system cannot keep when under stress, which means: eighter bad motherboard (need recap, or simply something is overheating), it can be bad power supply.
I would take out all RAM, and all add-in cards (including USB stuff), and let only basic system, on stock settings. If it continue, I would underclock graphic card, and whole system, to the minimum.
If it doing still, the next thing is really try different power supply. People underestimated power supply, because it's unfortable, to getting and connecting another one, but from my experience, it solved issue with random freezing once...

If nothing helps, try different graphic card. (I mean, like really cheap ones, always have one cheap one ~20-30$ graphic card stored, in case of problems, I keep for example GT220 for this, 9600GT that I got for 5$, but you can keep also GT440, GT650, something cheap, that can run a game at least in low details... ) 
Don't reinstall OS, that is, what I'm doing as last options, but it's handy to have some benchmarking lite OS, for example W7, on USB, and boot from it, to try, before reinstalling. You can also mirror it on other drive, in case, reinstall doesn't help, so you only return original OS, where you have lots of stuff installed, and prepared.

This is usually, in what order I'm solving random freezing issues, which is cause in most time by instabilities. If nothing helps, including power supply change, graphic card change, underclocking everything, different RAM, it's usually motherboard, that is faulty. Sometimes, it can be repaired, sometimes flashing of other BIOS can help, changing capacitors, but to diagnose,where is problem on faulty motherboard, needs most skill & time, I usually just change it, unless it's super good piece, that I like, otherwise doesn't bother with repair.

Hope something from this helps you. Good luck.


----------



## SparkyShaft

I see you said you had crashes in CP2077 and Div2. Silly question maybe, but does it crash in other games the exact same way? 

Check all of your power connectors at each connector where it terminates, as well as connection to the PSU if it's modular. Unplug, inspect each terminal and reconnect. If it does it under load only in all games, makes me think it may have a weak connection to power somewhere, once the weak connection heats up, connection is lost, PSU shuts down, weak connection cools down, returns, which would also make sense why it only does it under load when current is at it's highest. 

If it continues, it will either at some point heat up the wire and connector to a point that it's noticeable physically, or it will quit once the connection arcs and welds the 2 connectors together.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Thanks. It could be PSU related but I am thinking ultimately it is GPU related. went nearly a week without crashed and had two this morning. The crashes this morning were both under load and I'm thinking it was the GPU - _because_ - the second crash resulted in a hard power off and the card's fans went full speed until I reset the PC. 

Super weird.


----------



## zzztopzzz

GanjaSMK said:


> Computer enthusiast long time. Haven't built since 2009. Built new not long ago, have other threads with different issues. Not new to computers or tweaking, but apparently I'm just not good at this.
> 
> Problem:
> 
> This is what happens now, seemingly at random.
> 
> The above video is only and example of what happens. I get the same exact freeze/stutter/sound buzzing.
> 
> Specs and nothing is overlcocked but CPU see descrip:
> 
> 10850K (reset to all auto/BIOS defaults since last crash last night - before crash it was 4.8, fixed all core, ring at normal 43, voltage set to auto reports 1.26~1.32 with that setting)
> MSI z490 Gaming Edge Wifi
> Superflower Leadex 1000w (overkill, replaced an RM850x a while back cause I thought the headroom for overclocks would be better)
> G Skill Ripjaws V 3200/C14 @ stock settings but without XMP enable (14-14-14-34) 32GB / Dual Rank SS B-Die 16gbx2
> AMD 6800XT (MSI Trio)
> WD NVME / SSD / HDD's Win 10 pro on NVME, SSD games, HDD data
> AFII 280 cooler, recently reseated with new paste as I rerouted-cabling on underside panel
> 
> So - for all you other _enthusiasts and professionals_ can anyone tell me what 'generally' causes the issue in the video?
> 
> To be fair - I have a second kit of RAM (slower C16 and only 16GB) and an RX480 to swap for testing _if needed_. I feel like the issue I'm seeing is fairly standard, has happened to many, and that many of you know essentially what causes it. Searching the web returns various suggestions from:
> 
> PSU replcaement
> PSU/SATA cables not connected properly
> Generic Windows 10/updates/drivers issues
> 
> Have seen this reported across WIDE variety of setups, meaning it's got to be something fairly regular (instead of unique) that causes the issue.
> 
> Help me not suck at computers.


You are NOT too old! Read most of the thread and before you go into a full blown panic mode, I would suggest running a MEM check. Get that out of the way and also, if possible, swap out the P/S just for a trial run.


----------

